# HR22 0x3DE/H23 0x43DE Has Wrecked Flawless MRV Via Ethernet



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Well folks hope your ready for the updates to come. MRV has now become a pixelated mess. The firmware as titled is the actual revision numbers. Why is the HR22 0x3DE ? Firmware listed on HD Receiver forum is different. Anywho Directv you suck big time!!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177552


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Um, mine is/has been fine on this firmware...


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't noticed any problems, either.

But if they _do_ optimize for DECA, it shouldn't come as a surprise... that's how they expect it to be hooked up. :grin:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

upmichigan said:


> Well folks hope your ready for the updates to come. MRV has now become a pixelated mess. The firmware as titled is the actual revision numbers. Why is the HR22 0x3DE ? Firmware listed on HD Receiver forum is different. *Anywho Directv you suck big time!*!!


And yet you keep the service. :nono2: If they suck that bad maybe DirecTV isn't for you.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Well folks hope your ready for the updates to come. MRV has now become a pixelated mess. The firmware as titled is the actual revision numbers. Why is the HR22 0x3DE ? Firmware listed on HD Receiver forum is different. Anywho Directv you suck big time!!!


How is your system setup?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

I reverted back to old software. All is working again. 0x3de HR22-100's, 0x43DE H23-600 caused jittery live tv all tvs, jerky playback from originating dvr, major pixelation MRV via ethernet. I just upgraded my linksys cm100 and wrt54g2 to a combo router/modem Netgear CGD24G before forcing this update and everything was working well (1 week abouts) and worked on old set up too. I disabled firewalls before reverting backwards in software...no effect same issues. It is obvious its software. I guess I will be unplugging my equipment to prevent updates so I can watch what I have recorded. Then find a new provider. Directv needs to get their act together on this and not go national. Somehow I always felt they would destroy MRV via ethernet real quick and it seems this next update will do just that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, I am on an unsupported Ethernet system, All the latest firmwares, with two units being hooked up deca and 6 via ethernet, and all mine are working fine even going between deca and Ethernet... SO its not the software by itself.. Something about your setup is causing the issue....

Also, they have said, ethernet is unsupported.. If you want what directv offers nationally, you need to go deca, period.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> I reverted back to old software. All is working again. 0x3de HR22-100's, 0x43DE H23-600 caused jittery live tv all tvs, jerky playback from originating dvr, major pixelation MRV via ethernet. I just upgraded my linksys cm100 and wrt54g2 to a combo router/modem Netgear CGD24G before forcing this update and everything was working well (1 week abouts) and worked on old set up too. I disabled firewalls before reverting backwards in software...no effect same issues. It is obvious its software. I guess I will be unplugging my equipment to prevent updates so I can watch what I have recorded. Then find a new provider. Directv needs to get their act together on this and not go national. Somehow I always felt they would destroy MRV via ethernet real quick and it seems this next update will do just that.


MIne is working fine, even via a slingbox. I'm 1300 miles from home watching "unsupported" MRV with absolutely no issues on my computer and my iPhone.

Maybe it is time for you to go to a new service. Seems you can't support the system that you decided you wanted, even though D* said they wouldn't support you over Ethernet.

So either get DECA or stop complaining about something that you need to fix.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

upmichigan said:


> I reverted back to old software. All is working again. ....


Curious, how were you able to revert back to the old software?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Since 0x3DE is currently only in the stream overnight, you can revert to 0x3A8 but will get the upgrade again automatically.

No issues here with the new version.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Well, I am on an unsupported Ethernet system, All the latest firmwares, with two units being hooked up deca and 6 via ethernet, and all mine are working fine even going between deca and Ethernet... SO its not the software by itself.. Something about your setup is causing the issue....
> 
> Also, they have said, ethernet is unsupported.. If you want what directv offers nationally, you need to go deca, period.


Same here - DECA & Ethernet mix and all is fine.


----------

